# "Roadies: Unlikely Survivors in the Music Business"



## MNicolai (Mar 19, 2015)

Interesting read...

http://www.wsj.com/articles/roadies...-music-business-1426780184?KEYWORDS=Neil+Shah

“I don’t think we drink or do nearly as many drugs as people in finance do.”


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah, I'm usually still working past "last call". Way past.


----------



## MikeJ (Mar 21, 2015)

That was actually a pretty well researched article. 

The only small problem I have was the statement about being a "nonprofessional job." I know it was not meant to be insulting, but it is. It was a poor choice of words; a professional writer would have done a better job.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 24, 2015)

Bluh, just what we need, an article from the WSJ that parents will read and tell their kids to become roadies!


----------



## MikeJ (Mar 24, 2015)

@Pie4Weebl Victor, I'd rather kids read this and work their way up like us old guys did, than just feel entitled because of a degree from Full Sail or some theater conservatory.


----------



## What Rigger? (Mar 25, 2015)

MikeJ said:


> @Pie4Weebl Victor, I'd rather kids read this and work their way up like us old guys did, than just feel entitled because of a degree from Full Sail or some theater conservatory.


 "Oh! Your college professor says you're a designer, huh? Okay, designer- get this gear on that truck."-Me.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 25, 2015)

What Rigger? said:


> "Oh! Your college professor says you're a designer, huh? Okay, designer- get this gear on that truck."-Me.


I feel a meme coming on...


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 25, 2015)

No sex?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 25, 2015)

derekleffew said:


> I feel a meme coming on...
> View attachment 11745



Hey now, I always appreciate a truck pack sheet, even if it never fits the way someone thought it would.


----------



## JohnD (Mar 25, 2015)

I finally had to break down and look up meme, who knew it was a ten dollar word!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meme


----------

